# Cooking one serving (1/4 cup) of rice



## EatClean

It seems the directions on every rice container are for at least 2 servings. I have some brown rice which is 1/4 cup per serving. The container says to use 1 1/3 cup water for 2 servings, so I used some math and just divided that by 2 to get 2/3 cup of water per 1/4 cup serving. I felt there was going to be a problem when I realized how little water it was. I was using a small saucepan too. What probably happened was that most of the water evaporated away when I tried to bring it to a boil. Anyway, the rice turned out hard as a rock. I experimented with different water ratios, but it either comes out soggy or too hard. I was wondering if anyone had a proper amount of water to use for 1/4 cup of brown rice. Also, is it possible to use a rice cooker for 1 serving of rice? I was thinking of buying a cheap one since it also came with a steaming basket.


----------



## Kayelle

The easy answer is to make two servings I can't imagine 1/4 cup of rice being called a "serving" in the first place.


----------



## DaveSoMD

It is.... check what is considered a 'serving size' these days on food packages.. you'd be amazed.


----------



## Barbara L

Is that 1/4 cup before cooking or 1/4 cup after cooking?

For small amounts, I would make a regular batch, then freeze it in serving sizes.  To heat it up from frozen, just put in a strainer and run hot water over it.

Barbara


----------



## Kayelle

DaveSoMD said:


> It is.... check what is considered a 'serving size' these days on food packages.. you'd be amazed.


Went and looked and you're so right Dave......I think that's bizarre. Four tablespoons of rice for a little child's serving maybe!



> The container says to use 1 1/3 cup water for 2 servings,


Since the back of the box didn't give directions for one serving, it must be concluded that you can't cut the recipe in half. I suspect because it's brown rice.  What the hey...live large and make two servings.  (one in my opinion)


----------



## babetoo

just plan to use the leftover in a stir fry the next day. that is what i do and am making rice just for me.


----------



## Selkie

Uncooked rice is doubled when cooked.

Water to white rice ratio is 1-1/3 to 1.
Water to brown rice ratio is 2 to 1.

1/2 cup is considered 1 serving. Why? I don't know...

Bring water rice mixture to boil uncovered. Cover and simmer for 15 minutes. Remove from heat, leave covered and let it rest for 15 minutes. Fluff with fork and serve.


----------



## EatClean

Barbara L said:


> Is that 1/4 cup before cooking or 1/4 cup after cooking?
> 
> For small amounts, I would make a regular batch, then freeze it in serving sizes.  To heat it up from frozen, just put in a strainer and run hot water over it.
> 
> Barbara



The 1/4 cup of dry rice comes out to 1 cup of rice when cooked (according to the box). It's still not much, but I'm on a diet. I'm was amazed at how many calories a person could put in their body with not much food. I like eating the rice fresh when it is fluffy and not too wet or dry. I will give that method a try though and see how it turns out, thanks.


----------



## rheadewey

i hate math so if i were you i'd buy a rice cooker...i have a very small one here at home just enough to make a small serving...it was just a gift to me so i don't know where it was bought.


----------

